
Tesla launches new Model S with updated design - Rovanion
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/12/tesla-launches-new-model-s-with-updated-design/
======
state
Does _anyone_ else find the Tesla design to be its worst feature? I want to
want one. Really, I do. But when I look at them (this update included) it just
looks like a Lexus from 2005 or something. Not that I have something against
the Lexus owners out there - it's just that the look doesn't seem to represent
what's _inside_.

I wish it weren't true, but I think design is going to keep me burning fossil
fuels for a while now. Am I the only one?

~~~
vvanders
You might be, anecdotal evidence but I've taken mine to quite a few car shows.
Overwhelmingly the feedback has said that their design is something people
like as opposed to something crazy like the i3.

~~~
state
Yeah, I'm not really in the market for the i3. But if the Model S looked like
an S3 or an M3 I'd be perfectly happy. I can't quite put my finger on why
though.

Since I'm getting downvoted above, I'll take that as evidence that I _am_ in
fact the only one. Ha!

~~~
vvanders
Yeah, to be fair the design of the S is to have one of the lowest cD of any
production car. A traditional grill generates a ton of turbulence so that's a
contributing factor to the nosecone/grill-less design.

~~~
greglindahl
The S has a small grill for battery cooling, as do the X and the 3.

~~~
vvanders
Yup, and articulated louvers on either side for extra cooling(always fun to
hear them open up and the fans go full tilt at 120kW supercharging).

------
vvanders
There were rumors that we were going to see a 100kWH battery with this refresh
but looks like that will be for another time.

------
merterdir
The HEPA filter won me over.

